# FS: Amazon Sword(2 for $6), Jungle Vals(2 for $5)



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry, anubias are gone.
Amazon Swords - 2 for $6
Jungle Vals - 2 for $5

I'm selling the swords with leaves on obviously..the stalks in the pic are just growing 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Pics are now added.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm interested in the Valls. Can you tell me what species specifically they are before I make any decisions. I come back to town in a week. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi,

The only kinds i'm aware of are the spiral ones and the non spiral ones..these are the non spiral ones and my longest one is 5feet long..they have really good roots.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I suspect these are not the valls that I am looking for! thanks any way


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

np, gd luck =)


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump. Vals are couple feet long with strong roots. Longest one is 5 feet long so if you're interested...


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

*ANUBIAS NANA: 2 for $8 or 4 for $15*

Got some anubias nana: 2 for $8, 4 for $15

604.653.8627

Thanks


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

you have mail............


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

all pms replied


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Darn it! These look lovely and I am on the hunt for some for my Spec & upcoming betta tank projects but don't ever get out to Bby... BUMP for nice looking plants


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha thanks!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump got lots left, no room for them


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Merged both your ads since you are selling the same A.nana in both.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can recommend these anubias. Picked up a few yesterday, they look great. Free bump!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot! Great meeting you


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

No room for these lovely plants, bump.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Boxing Day bump!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

New price, new item added.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump, want last remaining portions gone!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Uploaded better pics


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

bump, few swords and vals left, handfuls of anubias


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Anubias sold out, few swords and vals left


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

bump, vals almost all gone, swords still need to be gone


----------

